# Do you count when you speedsolve?



## Mike Hughey (Jul 6, 2011)

I am an inveterate counter. I'm sure I did this even before I started juggling, but juggling truly ingrained it in me - unless I'm performing (which is rare, and even then sometimes I do it), I count catches, no matter how many there are. I counted every catch of my longest run of 5 balls, which was exactly 5740 catches - I'm quite sure. 

Anyway, to speedcubing: do other people count things when they speedsolve, or is it just me?

I generally don't count when speedsolving 3x3x3, although if I'm doing slower relaxed solves, I'll often count each move.

But for big cubes, I think I find it helpful. Using AvG, I always count each wing as it gets paired with its central edge; that way if I get to 24, I know I'm done with edges. (And for 4x4x4 or 6x6x6 with the middle wings, I count until I get to 12.) It seems like this is a pretty much free way to be sure you're done and gain a little time. I did the same when I used freeslice, counting each tredge as I went until I got the first 8 done, just to make sure I really had them all. So do other people do that, or is it more a distraction than a benefit?


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 6, 2011)

I tried counting during 4x4 edge pairing. But I was only counting 3-2-2-2-3, not 3-5-7-9-12.


----------



## Goosly (Jul 6, 2011)

I do not count while solving. I tried it, but the problem is that you don't know about (for your example) edge pairs that are solved when you start. So you would end up at 21, because 3 edges where solved already, and then start looking for the remaining 3.
So I'm not sure if you can gain time by counting.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 6, 2011)

Goosly said:


> I do not count while solving. I tried it, but the problem is that you don't know about (for your example) edge pairs that are solved when you start. So you would end up at 21, because 3 edges where solved already, and then start looking for the remaining 3.


 
This is very true (although I always adjust by any pairs I already see solved, so I sometimes catch at least some of them). However, you never have to worry about looking for others to solve if you get all the way to 24, which happens fairly often, or even 23, which also happens often. I think I hit 23 or 24 on most of my 5x5x5 solves - well over half. And there's nothing I hate more than solving the cross and inserting a pair or two, and then discovering a couple of unsolved edges.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 6, 2011)

I count stairs I'm walking up.


----------



## Goosly (Jul 6, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> I count stairs I'm walking up.


 
Interesting. Do you think it gains you some time?


----------



## Stefan (Jul 6, 2011)

Goosly said:


> Interesting. Do you think it gains you some time?


 
I sometimes do that, too, but also walking down. Helps when you walk the same stairs again in the dark.


----------



## riffz (Jul 6, 2011)

Stefan said:


> I sometimes do that, too, but also walking down. Helps when you walk the same stairs again in the dark.


 
I find that if I'm familiar with a staircase then I can navigate it perfectly even in complete darkness. I make no conscious effort to count but I just *know* when it's the last step.

As for the actual topic of this thread, I don't count during 3x3 but I've considered it for edge pairing. I never practice big cubes though.


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 6, 2011)

^ Stefan is using look ahead, riffz is using pure speed


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 6, 2011)

No, I never even though of than.


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Jul 6, 2011)

If I pick up a cube and have no timer I just try FMC. I'm terrible at it though. ~60 moves everytime. It helps you find X-crosses.



Kirjava said:


> I count stairs I'm walking up.


 
I take them two at a time, so I know whether the stairs has an odd or even number of steps.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 6, 2011)

spyr0th3dr4g0n said:


> I take them two at a time, so I know whether the stairs has an odd or even number of steps.


 
Odd numbers of steps **** me off.


On topic - While solving 5x5 edges (freeslice), I don't specifically think the words "One, Two, Three.." while pairing edges. I still (somewhat subconsciously) keep track of how many edges I've done; it just doesn't require conscious thought: I just _know_ when I have eight tredges done.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 6, 2011)

It's interesting to see how many cubers I've spoken to that are bothered by things like odd numbered stair cases or  imperfect or incomplete patterns .


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jul 6, 2011)

I count the number of flushes it takes for the ____ to go down the toilet.

Other than that, no, I don't count when I speedsolve. However, I don't own a 4x4 or higher yet (I want to), but i would imagine it would be useful during edge pairing, how you said.


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Jul 6, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> I count stairs I'm walking up.


 
OMG I COUNT STAIRS TOOOOOOOOO!!! XD



spyr0th3dr4g0n said:


> I take them two at a time, so I know whether the stairs has an odd or even number of steps.


 
OMG ME TOOOOOOO!!!!



uberCuber said:


> Odd numbers of steps **** me off.



OMG THEY **** ME OFF TOO!!!!

THIS IS AMAAAAZZIINNGGG!!! NO, MY CAPS LOCK KEY ISN'T ON!!!

But seriously, this is really cool. I wanna go into neuroscience, so naturally I'm very interested in a thread like this!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 6, 2011)

I've tried this for big cubes, but I've found it throws my concentration off and I end up getting worse times.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jul 7, 2011)

Ive counted every room in my house, mainly so I can walk around at night without fear of hitting anything

I don't normally count when cubing but I do count the solves, 
used to count 7x7 moves... just to see how inconsistent they were, now I just solve it


----------



## tx789 (Jul 7, 2011)

I only count moves when attempting FMC


----------



## hic0057 (Jul 7, 2011)

I don,t usually count things but I like to work out random patterns with words that we see in our every day life


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jul 7, 2011)

tx789 said:


> I only count moves when attempting FMC



7x7 FMC... might do that for a laugh



JyH said:


> I run up staircases two at a time, and if I end up with my last step being one stair, it annoys me.



I used to do it in Doubles or Triples (more if running down them), didn't get annoyed as such but if I got near the top and I only saw 1 left I would find myself talking to the step asking why it was there... almost like blaming the step for existing just because of the unconventional way I climbed them

More annoying if your queueing and your stood 3 steps behind someone... and the person behind you is nudging you

off topic a bit but Ive started to count exactly how many of each sweet Ive been eating (Im being blamed for the jars emptying faster than usual)
last night I had exactly 7 Wine gums, 3 black, 2 red and 2 yellow, 14 Haribo, 8 eggs, 4 cherries and 2 coke bottles and 1 Jelly baby, green; Above my average I think, although I will have to continue counting to get a decent Ao12... 

ps: haribo eggs are the best


----------



## Bapao (Jul 7, 2011)

^^
Sugar rush alarm


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jul 7, 2011)

I think I would count pairs in 4x4/bigger cubes if I practiced them, like in the very few 4x4 solves I have done I've found myself counting the pairs to keep track of them as I go. However I never count in 3x3 solving, I don't understand what you'd count when solving 3x3's? I guess you could count the number of slotted pairs in f2l, though I just remember the colours slotted as I assume most people do.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 7, 2011)

I suppose I count F2L slots but that is more subconscious. I do count 4x4 pairs so I can tell when I am at 8 and 12 but have to confess, and it is odd, I do not do the same on 5x5+

@Mike: I think one of the most useful instances of counting was one you mentioned on Cubecast. Counting how many moves of an algorithm you had completed in BLD. That way if you had a pop you could carry straight on and know where you were.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 7, 2011)

I never counted anything on the edge pairing steps of bigger cubes, or even make an attempt to do certain edge first (such as the white/yellow ones). It might have saved some time at the end, and arguably I was pretty good at bigger cubes at some point, but for some reason I didn't bother with the technique. There isn't really anything I already do that involves counting, so it would take a bit of practice to get used to it - and maybe I should...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 9, 2011)

For 4x4, after I realign the centers in 6-2-2-2, I count 6 edges done. Then after each paring, I count by 2.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't count when I speedsolve. I feel it would be a tad distracting.
I do however, still use my fingers when adding/subtracting.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jul 9, 2011)

I count when edge pairing, (I used to find myself looking for unsolved edges with everything already solved, or starting cross and f2l, and then finding two unpaired edges)
that's all.


----------



## Bizarro (Jul 22, 2011)

I count when doing certain algs, but I don't know why, seeing as it doesn't gain me time..I've never counted stairs though.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 22, 2011)

Bizarro said:


> I've never counted stairs though.


 
And you shouldn't start. That way you don't have to get irritated when a flight of stairs has an odd number of steps. :S


----------



## xabu1 (Jul 22, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> And you shouldn't start. That way you don't have to get irritated when a flight of stairs has an odd number of steps. :S


 
but you can tell that just by which foot you start and end on. Or by taking 2 steps at a time to find out, cuz you are curious. 

I counted f2ls so I didn't have to check, then I started roux and just remembered which parts of the block is done, no counting,


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 22, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> And you shouldn't start. That way you don't have to get irritated when a flight of stairs has an odd number of steps. :S


 
I take stairs two at a time... it is irritating when there are an odd number of steps...


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 22, 2011)

When slow solving i will count my moves on 3x3 to see how long it take me to get to OLL. I know if i get like 40-50 it would have been a slow solve 30-40 is average and < 30 is a good solve. At least thats what i think. i cant count when solving i go to fast


----------



## Bizarro (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm not that Monkish to count stairs..Yet.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 24, 2011)

I guess one could say that music's influence in my life has affected the way I do things. I am a counter.
Whether it be the amount of times the wire loops around on a notebook, the dimensions of a tiled floor, the number of times a certain note is played in a measure, or even the amount of ridges on a dime, I count things. I also count the steps I take. I would consider myself obsessive over these things, but not to a substantial degree any longer. I'm sure that the people who've seen my early posts caught on to this, as it was alarmingly evident how obsessive and childish I was (and to a degree today I am yet so).
As to speedsolving, I usually count moves when I solve Skewb. Otherwise, no.


----------

